# things that really p*ss me off....



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

about the opposite sex...

first and foremost....as a chick, may i say, i hate to see men spit..
they get out of the car, and spit... they are walking across the street, lets spit...what is the deal? if you saw women walking around spiting, you would think, uugghh... and when i walk down a sidewalk and there is spit, i wanna rub your dang face in it... swallow that stuff... we dont wanna see it..or if its so hideous, get a napkin, spit in it..and THROW THE SUCKER AWAY........if its too ugly to be in your mouth, its too ugly for me to see it.!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

now... whats something the opposite sex does that just almost drives you nuts? there has to be something....

you can even do something the same sex does...
such as.. 

it ticks me off royally, when a chick uses tears to get sympathy from a male....when a chick cries, you should have lost your family member, or your hair should have fallen smooth off your head...
crying at the drop of a hat makes us look bad....

me and anicole grew up around guys, as cousins, brothers, best friends..etc... the worst thing you could be called was a girl..

ie: you throw like a girl... you cry like a girl... your just acting like a big ole girl...

so we only cry on big things... but when a chick is so stupid as to cry cause her guy got mad about something....i wanna hit her...

as we say, pull up your big girl panties and walk on... be a woman... be tougher than that....( i will admit, mommy commercials make us cry like babies....)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> if you saw women walking around spiting, you would think, uugghh...


No. You'd know exactly what she'd been doing - and wonder why she didn't swallow :lmao:


----------



## Darfion (Jan 24, 2006)

Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl. If it's up, put it down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear us complaining about you leaving it down.
  Shopping is NOT a sport. And no, we are never going to think of it that way.
  Crying is blackmail.
  Ask for what you want. Let us be clear on this one: Subtle hints do not work! Strong hints do not work! Obvious hints do not work! Just say it!
  Yes and No are perfectly acceptable answers to almost every question.
  Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.
  A headache that lasts for 17 months is a problem. See a doctor.
  Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument. In fact, all comments become null and void after 7 days.
  If you won't dress like the Victoria's Secret girls, don't expect us to act like soap opera guys.
  If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask us.
  If something we said can be interpreted two ways, and one of the ways makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one.
  You can either ask us to do something or tell us how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself.
  Whenever possible, please say whatever you have to say during commercials.
  Christopher Columbus did not need directions and neither do we.
  ALL men see in only 16 colours, like Windows default settings. Peach, for example, is a fruit, not a color. Pumpkin is also a fruit. We have no idea what mauve is.
  If it itches, it will be scratched. We do that.
  If we ask what is wrong and you say "nothing," we will act like nothing's wrong. We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle.
  If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, expect an answer you don't want to hear.
  When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine. Really.
  Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss such topics as footballl, cricket, etc.
  You have enough clothes. You have too many shoes.
  I am in shape. Round is a shape.
  Thank you for reading this; Yes, I know, I have to sleep on the couch tonight, but did you know men really don't mind that? It's like camping.


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

^ oh dear... someone's put some time into this lol


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

He didn't put any time in that! I've gotten that in email!  Darf, you goof.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

darfion.. i have read that before...and i agree....except for the time limit on admissible stuff of arguments...

if your stupid last year, you need reminding that your gonna be stupid again, and we will show a progress report.... 

personally, i dont keep any records of wrong... i pay back right away... then its over, as soon as the pinesol leaks out of your body...


----------



## Darfion (Jan 24, 2006)

You kind of scare me a little


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

Darfion said:
			
		

> You kind of scare me a little


 
smart man.... besides.. 

the toilet seat thing... 

ya'll grow up... put the whole thing down, who wants it up and open??

again...yuck..... i would just as soon not share one with a guy anyway..ya'lls aim sucks... we never miss...( your aims goes with your measuring... ya'll are always off a few inches....):lmao: 

you dont go in our bathroom and have to look at the seat to see if its wet... we make sure the sucker is clean, spick and span... and ready for the next one...

think about it...ya'll never had to worry going into your mommas house, did ya?   ever????

so..there.... drop the whole seat, lid and all, it looks better.....sheeze...


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

^ you should be scared lol


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> your aims goes with your measuring... ya'll are always off a few inches....:lmao:


 

hmmm 

people tend to undermeasure :lmao:


----------



## bace (Jan 24, 2006)

Someone needs a smoke break. Or possibly some chocolate. Maybe a nap?


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

nap sounds good, ive been playing a basketball match for the past hour


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

Manipulation.  If you play games with me I swear to God I'll drop you so fast you won't know what hit you.


Slight pet peeve of mine, in case you couldn't tell.  If you have something to say, say it and say it clearly.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

:hug:: How about a hug Rave!:hug::


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't walk out of a restaurant without spitting.,  dunno why.. I remember camping in Ohio once, this kid spit on my youngest bro.. my dad walked over to him, grabbed him by the ears, and spit 3x in his face.  I am sure the kid is tramatized for life!  Both his parents (friends of mom and dads) were watching.. lmao~!

selfishness pi**es me off more then anything

I try not to gender stuff, coz men and woman are both equally scr*wed if they wanna be, but thankfully there are a few goods out there to give me hope.


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Someone needs a smoke break. Or possibly some chocolate. Maybe a nap?


People who are condescending when others are warming up to a good harmless rant. :mrgreen: 

We wanna rant then we'll by God rant. We all love a good rant break. And it's better for your lungs than a smoke break. 

My girlfriend, btw, takes a smoke break and calls it "time for a smokey treat". Which I personally find idiotic. I love her, but......come on, that's just stupid.


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

You just preach on my Coven Cousin Grimm!

The WORST thing I can hear is 'What are you ... A GIRL?!?'  Snively, crybaby-girlie types ... pffft.  Those who know me know that if I am crying ... it's either nose hair being pulled out or death ... in rare cases ... loving someone.

Onward and upward ... 

Scratching and re-arranging ... Eeeeewwww.  There's got to be another way to handle that ... no pun intended ... find a door to hide behind for a second or something ... and for the love of Pete ... wash your hands.

Personal Space ... DO NOT INVADE mine!  Now, I'm a touchy-feely type, but not the bump bellies and slither type.  I don't mind a shoulder pat or hand squeeze ... but I can't take the toe to toe, count the blood vessels in your eye breathing down your neck type.  I worked with a guy once that was like that and after circling the room, I finally stuck my arm out and said, "STOP!  I'm getting dizzy!"  He just wanted to make sure he was paying attention ... like I'm difficult to hear or see ... HELLO!  

Worst of all ... for both sexes ... bad breath and body odor.  Come on ... there's NO excuse.  Bathe and brush ... chew gum ... mints or something.  And for the love of Pete ... save $60 and visit the cologne counter at Dillards.  

At home ... if you get it out, you can darn tootin put it back up.  If you eat off of it ... rinse it and put it in the dishwasher.  If you need something washed ... you know how to use the washer.  If you've lost something ... retrace your steps.  I'm not a maid.  I'm not a chef.  I'm not the laundry police.

But I'm low maintenance.  Really!   

( I just require a few hugs, some sweet words on occasion and the checkbook ... )


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I can't walk out of a restaurant without spitting., dunno why.. *I remember camping in Ohio once, this kid spit on my youngest bro.. my dad walked over to him, grabbed him by the ears, and spit 3x in his face.* I am sure the kid is tramatized for life! Both his parents (friends of mom and dads) were watching.. lmao~!
> 
> selfishness pi**es me off more then anything
> 
> I try not to gender stuff, coz men and woman are both equally scr*wed if they wanna be, but thankfully there are a few goods out there to give me hope.


Whoa. I'm guessing no one messed with your Dad. :shock:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Whoa. I'm guessing no one messed with your Dad. :shock:



if you did, you heard about it, or felt it!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> People who are condescending when others are warming up to a good harmless rant. :mrgreen:
> 
> We wanna rant then we'll by God rant. We all love a good rant break. And it's better for your lungs than a smoke break.
> 
> My girlfriend, btw, takes a smoke break and calls it "time for a smokey treat". Which I personally find idiotic. I love her, but......come on, that's just stupid.


 
thanks terri...!! :hug:: 

the funny thing is, this isnt a rant...my rant will burn hairs off your eyebrows..this was just kicking around stuff...

and really, just teasing...sorry if bace or darfion took it wrong...

just passing the day ranting lightly...


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> People who are condescending when others are warming up to a good harmless rant. :mrgreen:
> 
> *We wanna rant then we'll by God rant. We all love a good rant break*. And it's better for your lungs than a smoke break.


----------



## bace (Jan 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> People who are condescending when others are warming up to a good harmless rant. :mrgreen:
> 
> We wanna rant then we'll by God rant. We all love a good rant break. And it's better for your lungs than a smoke break.
> 
> My girlfriend, btw, takes a smoke break and calls it "time for a smokey treat". Which I personally find idiotic. I love her, but......come on, that's just stupid.


 
Pshawww...I hate it when I try and be funny and someone calls me condescending. I don't even know what that means!!!

TERRI!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

oh, pallie.. i am with you on the scratching and re-arranging in public...

get it right before you leave the house...

oh..and the not a maid is classic.... i swear that shee*t wasnt in the vows... neither was cooking every night, and yet i do...

who said that was the chick??? if i bring home the bacon, i shouldnt have to cook the silly sucker too...

lets eat out!


----------



## Darfion (Jan 24, 2006)

Right April just follow the watch ........................................
3-2-1 you're under.
when you awake you will disagree with everything you've said but totally agree with everything Darfion said
3-2-1 you're back in the room


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Someone needs a smoke break. Or possibly some chocolate. Maybe a nap?


 
Your av is still killer today ... (thanks again for letting me see him daily!)

Chocolate and naps have nothing to do with rants.  Guys won't claim to rant, but they do.

Bace, come visit.  We're not scary.  We're the best company you could have!  :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Pshawww...I hate it when I try and be funny and someone calls me condescending. I don't even know what that means!!!
> 
> TERRI!!


You're such a girl. :roll:







 

:hug::


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Right April just follow the watch ........................................
> 3-2-1 you're under.
> when you awake you will disagree with everything you've said but totally agree with everything Darfion said
> 3-2-1 you're back in the room


 
you don't know our blood line ... we can't be manipulated at all.  Besides ... we're always right!!!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

cant be manipulated eh?

not even  by Galaxy chocolate?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

Oooh, things that **** me off about my fellow guys...

I AM NOT FEMININE, I AM NOT GAY, BUT I LIKE TO COOK AND DECORATE.  SUE ME.


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> about the opposite sex...
> 
> first and foremost....as a chick, may i say, i hate to see men spit..
> they get out of the car, and spit... they are walking across the street, lets spit...what is the deal? if you saw women walking around spiting, you would think, uugghh... and when i walk down a sidewalk and there is spit, i wanna rub your dang face in it... swallow that stuff... we dont wanna see it..or if its so hideous, get a napkin, spit in it..and THROW THE SUCKER AWAY........if its too ugly to be in your mouth, its too ugly for me to see it.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Agreed, it's a pet, gross-out hate for me also.





			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> it ticks me off royally, when a chick uses tears to get sympathy from a male....when a chick cries, you should have lost your family member, or your hair should have fallen smooth off your head...
> crying at the drop of a hat makes us look bad....
> 
> so we only cry on big things... but when a chick is so stupid as to cry cause her guy got mad about something....i wanna hit her...


 


I don't think crying is a weakness, if one is on the verge of tears then why not just flow with it, get it out and get over it ? I don't understand bottling sh1t up, at all, for men or women. If you do it in order to garner sympathy or attention, thats another story because it's manipulative.

Otherwise, if ya *feelin it*, *out* with it.


----------



## bace (Jan 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> You're such a girl. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :hug::


 
*spits*

*adjusts crotchal area*

*leaves seat up after peeing on toilet*

TAKE THAT!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> You're such a girl. :roll:


 

:hail:   good timing... love when zingers are timed!!


ok..here is another one.... i dislike alot when parents let their smaller children go anywhere with out them... bathrooms in malls...or even walk around a store with out them...or step on a sidewalk and not have thier hands....:x   i wanna b*tch slap a momma that lets a three year old stand by a busy street, and not hold her hand.....


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oooh, things that **** me off about my fellow guys...
> 
> I AM NOT FEMININE, I AM NOT GAY, BUT I LIKE TO COOK AND DECORATE. SUE ME.


Whoa!! All caps on that one. Sounds like somebody's got one foot in the closet. :mrgreen: 





I'm kidding Verbal....do not strike me down....


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oooh, things that **** me off about my fellow guys...
> 
> I AM NOT FEMININE, I AM NOT GAY, BUT I LIKE TO COOK AND DECORATE. SUE ME.


 

:lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Whoa!! All caps on that one. Sounds like somebody's got one foot in the closet. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				duncanp said:
			
		

> :lmao:



Shut up kid, or I'll step on you


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> cant be manipulated eh?
> 
> not even by Galaxy chocolate?


 
duncanp ... honey ... chocolate is not for manipulation.  Any woman worth her salt won't hit the floor for it.  They'll take your checkbook and go buy their own.


----------



## bace (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oooh, things that **** me off about my fellow guys...
> 
> I AM NOT FEMININE, I AM NOT GAY, BUT I LIKE TO COOK AND DECORATE. SUE ME.


 
When guys call you gay for being like that, make out with their girlfriends. Trust me, it's the sweetest revenge.


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> *spits*
> 
> *adjusts crotchal area*
> 
> ...


Now tell me you love me, or I'm gonna cry......or pout.


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

your height?


besides without cooking, microwave meals and fast food, single males will die lol


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> duncanp ... honey ... chocolate is not for manipulation. Any woman worth her salt won't hit the floor for it. They'll take your checkbook and go buy their own.


 


thats the problem with joint accounts lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> When guys call you gay for being like that, make out with their girlfriends. Trust me, it's the sweetest revenge.



Ooh, I'm likin' that... :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Shut up kid, or I'll step on you


 
Verbs ... I love you.

(now come help me with my living room!!!)


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Shut up kid, or I'll step on you


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Agreed, it's a pet, gross-out hate for me also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i agree with you... if you feel it, let it out...but if its for attention, or to make you guy feel like sheeit on a stick, get the heck over it, and move on... you can make a man feel bad in more clever ways....

usually, by going out of your way to be nice... doing extra stuff makes men feel real bad.....(sometimes.....does not work on a** holes...)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Verbs ... I love you.
> 
> (now come help me with my living room!!!)



Love to! :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> your height?
> 
> 
> besides without cooking, microwave meals and fast food, single males will die lol



My height?  What? lol

Also, I pity you little dude, I really do.   Learn to cook guys!  It's not hard, and your wife will love you for it.  And if you're not married... your girlfriend will "thank" you for fixing a special romantic meal


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

to be honset i dont  like being stepped on


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

verb... i know a guy that is straight as an arrow, but has great taste in furniture and paint for a room... you could call him a decorator, but he will deck-orate you if you do....


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

im not calling him gay!!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> verb... i know a guy that is straight as an arrow, but has great taste in furniture and paint for a room... you could call him a decorator, but he will deck-orate you if you do....



Ha!  I would have good taste in furniture and such if I could afford to :er: I'm getting a new bedroom in a couple months, and I'm gonna do some fun stuff with it, I'm excited. =)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> im not calling him gay!!



lol we know... what are you talking about?


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Ha! I would have good taste in furniture and such if I could afford to :er: I'm getting a new bedroom in a couple months, and I'm gonna do some fun stuff with it, I'm excited. =)


 

a toilet seat that is glued up could annoy a few people :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> lol we know... what are you talking about?


 

dont hit me with your handbag


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> usually, by going out of your way to be nice... doing extra stuff makes men feel real bad.....(sometimes.....does not work on a** holes...)


 
Nope, it doesnt work on donkey-canyons ( my way of saying a**holes without the stars gettin in the way of a good cuss ). Hence the reason a few of my ex's ARE ex's 

I always feel compelled to hold down a spitter and make them lick it back up off the gravel, when they huck a loogie.It really turns my stomach


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, I have a question.  Who really gives a flying crap about the position of the toilette seat??


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> lol we know... what are you talking about?


 

mind you some kid called me gay at this match because on offense i used an "arm bar" if ne1 here knows what i mean..


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> mind you some kid called me gay at this match because on offense i used an "arm bar" if ne1 here knows what i mean..



Don't worry, that's a high school fad.  For the next 4 years of your life people will substitute the word "gay" for "stupid".


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Nope, it doesnt work on donkey-canyons ( my way of saying a**holes without the stars gettin in the way of a good cuss ). Hence the reason a few of my ex's ARE ex's
> 
> I always feel compelled to hold down a spitter and make them lick it back up off the gravel, when they huck a loogie.It really turns my stomach


 
i like the way you think!!! :lmao:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Don't worry, that's a high school fad. For the next 4 years of your life people will substitute the word "gay" for "stupid".


 
yea i got that a lot at university last week


----------



## woodsac (Jan 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, I have a question. Who really gives a flying crap about the position of the toilette seat??


I do!!!

I have dogs...
Dogs drink from the toilet...
Dogs kiss people...
Why not just cut out the middle man and go lick the toilet yourself :greenpbl: 

And besides, not all of us clean the bathroom every single day! So close it...lid and all. Nobody wants to see inside. 

It's not fair for men to put the seat down and you know a woman isn't going to put it up when she's done. So...compromise. Close it, lid and all...every time! It's equal that way


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I do!!!
> 
> I have dogs...
> Dogs drink from the toilet...
> ...


 


tried it?  lol :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I do!!!
> 
> I have dogs...
> Dogs drink from the toilet...
> ...


 
thats what i'm talking about woodsac.... drop the whole puppy, and your bathroom looks good....

way to go, my friend.....  SO could live around you, somewhat...-ish.

you like cemetaries???


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> thats what i'm talking about woodsac.... drop the whole puppy, and your bathroom looks good....
> 
> way to go, my friend..... SO could live around you, somewhat...-ish.
> 
> you like cemetaries???


 
*passes nametag box to Ravie for woodsac's use*  :sniffle:

Then again, Woods was in the military ... they know how to live.  :salute:  my friend ... oh, btw ... didja study up on the Ranger stuff?!  

I agree ... put the whole thing down.  I'd rather hit the lid than the water at 3:27 a.m. ... ya know?

Verbs, darlin' ... I can dec the bedroom ... I'm currently in a Serenghetti (is that serenity spaghetti?!) look with prints and stuff ... oooo!! oooo!!!  Pick me to help!!!!!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

^ catching you up on the posts


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> *passes nametag box to Ravie for woodsac's use*  :sniffle:
> 
> Then again, Woods was in the military ... they know how to live.  :salute:  my friend ... oh, btw ... didja study up on the Ranger stuff?!
> 
> ...



Not quite into the african thing... I'm going to go for a warmer, antique look to it.  I'm gonna find an old oak desk and chest to put my TV on, and an oak headboard if I can.  Then either carpet or hardwood flooring (if I can afford it). =)


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> ^ catching you up on the posts




I had the feeling you were just spamming today!  I was right!


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Not quite into the african thing... I'm going to go for a warmer, antique look to it. I'm gonna find an old oak desk and chest to put my TV on, and an oak headboard if I can. Then either carpet or hardwood flooring (if I can afford it). =)


 
*huge put upon sigh ...*

Well, if that's the way you want it ... I can do that too! But do the hardwood ... splurge on that and wait on something else ... gotta do the hardwood ... promise me, okay?!?

Duncanp ... dude ... what gives?!?


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 24, 2006)

Toilet seats, up, down, meh.

Never really worried about having to put the toilet seat down, it's just habit now.

But I have been caught, whilst half asleep, when I've sat down and fallen in coz the seats up. Man, I just laugh though.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> *huge put upon sigh ...*
> 
> Well, if that's the way you want it ... I can do that too! But do the hardwood ... splurge on that and wait on something else ... gotta do the hardwood ... promise me, okay?!?



Unfortunately it's hard to splurge when the money simply isn't there... and now it looks like none of that will happen anyway because I didn't get that job after all. =\


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it's hard to splurge when the money simply isn't there... and now it looks like none of that will happen anyway because I didn't get that job after all. =\


 
:hug:: :hugs: :hug:: :hugs: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: 

They don't deserve you, Verbs.

That's another thing that pi*ses me off .....

VERBAL BEING PASSED OVER!!!

Down with poopies like that!!  DOWN WITH POOPIES!!!

YOu come here, Verbs.  We'll find you a job.  And hardwood floors.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Agreed, it's a pet, gross-out hate for me also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Right on soul sister!...I agree 100%:hugs:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> :hug:: :hugs: :hug:: :hugs: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug::
> 
> They don't deserve you, Verbs.
> 
> ...



:hug:: thanks


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> :hug:: thanks


 
*waves protest sign*

DOWN WITH POOPIES!

DOWN WITH POOPIES!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> *waves protest sign*
> 
> DOWN WITH POOPIES!
> 
> DOWN WITH POOPIES!


 
I'm with you on this one Nicole........*waves protest sign with Nicole!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

maybe tis just me..but what are we talking about???

oh yeah... ok... 

things that tick me off.... 

i really hate when i am so attached to someone , and you have to hear from them... have you ever had that? i hate to be reliant on someone..

does that not just tick you off to be so emotionally dependent..?

**  waves sign by nicole and photogal ....for verb**


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i really hate when i am so attached to someone , and you have to hear from them... have you ever had that? i hate to be reliant on someone..
> 
> does that not just tick you off to be so emotionally dependent..?
> 
> ** waves sign by nicole and photogal ....for verb**


 
*drops sign ... turns into a girl and cries ... gets slapped by Raven for crying and being a girl ... sucks it up ... picks up sign*

Yes, that ticks me off, too.  We are programmed in our genetics to not need anyone but The Fam ... but danged if you and I aren't emotionally needy with one or two more.

Tea at the park?  (though I'm bringing 'ritas after that post ...)


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> maybe tis just me..but what are we talking about???
> 
> oh yeah... ok...
> 
> ...


 
Yes that ticks me off too....now SPILL!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

im completly confused after 10 mins of being away lol


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Yes that ticks me off too....now SPILL!


 
:meh:  :taped sh: :taped sh: :taped sh: :taped sh: :neutral: :???: :taped sh: :taped sh:


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> im completly confused after 10 mins of being away lol


 
and I'm still 40 ahead ...


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

awww, sorry to hear that, Verb. It's hard to get your hopes up like that and then get passed over. :x :waves another protest sign:



> i really hate when i am so attached to someone , and you have to hear from them... have you ever had that? i hate to be reliant on someone..


 I hear ya clucking there, big chicken.... I just don't know how to fight that one, other than put on my happy face and pretend it doesn't matter.  <----Happy face!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> :meh:  :taped sh: :taped sh: :taped sh: :taped sh: :neutral: :???: :taped sh: :taped sh:


 
Come on Nicole open up.....I just know you know!:mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

funny how women are the only ones who admits to being emotionally unstable..and needy at times...

i really think it sucks to have to rely on one person to make or break your day... i fight it..and fight it....

to no avail...

and there will be no spilling.....nadah... niet... x-nay on the pillsay...

nope.... would love to...just to get ideas from my sisters in emotional capture...or emotional hostage situations....

alas... quiet as a church mouse...


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> and I'm still 40 ahead ...


 

not for long


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Come on Nicole open up.....I just know you know!:mrgreen:


 

Nah ... I was just joshin' ... er ... kidding.

*DOWN WITH POOPIES*


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

i will walk to the emotional grave, head held high.. blindfolded from within by a love so weathered and burdened..... headed down the path to my scarred and wounded soul... alone and battered....

( dang, that was pretty good, 'eh??)


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> funny how women are the only ones who admits to being emotionally unstable..and needy at times...
> 
> i really think it sucks to have to rely on one person to make or break your day... i fight it..and fight it....
> 
> ...


 

Awww come on.......


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

everyones begging lol


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> funny how women are the only ones who admits to being emotionally unstable..and needy at times...
> 
> alas... quiet as a church mouse...


 
A.    You are the LEAST needy person I know.  

B.  Quiet as a church mouse?  This from my coven crime mate .... we got called to the front of the church Sunday for being unruly ... pfft ... quiet ... 


(needy my butt)

*DOWN WITH POOPIES*


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

36 in it now lol i g2g neways, ill catch you up tomorrow...


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i will walk to the emotional grave, head held high.. blindfolded from within by a love so weathered and burdened..... headed down the path to my scarred and wounded soul... alone and battered....
> 
> ( dang, that was pretty good, 'eh??)


 
Damn ... now I know I'm going to be drunk when we meet at the park later.  Sheesh.

Thanks.

*searches for pills ... *

*down with poopie is propped against pole*

(I'll be back, Verbs ... don't give up on me ...)


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> 36 in it now lol *i g2g neways*, ill catch you up tomorrow...


 
I'm too old for teen speak ...


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

ive got to go any (ne) way...


----------



## duncanp (Jan 24, 2006)

going now.... funny to think this started from a rant...


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> ive got to go any (ne) way...


 
I knew that ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> going now.... funny to think this started from a rant...


 
not that dang funny to me....:greenpbl:


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> not that dang funny to me....:greenpbl:


 
we rant all the time.  Heck, we ranted AND raved on the way to OKC.  We ranted, raved and FUMED at times.  I even knew us to rant, rave, fume, and I watched you foam at the  mouth once.

But only for a second.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> we rant all the time. Heck, we ranted AND raved on the way to OKC. We ranted, raved and FUMED at times. I even knew us to rant, rave, fume, and I watched you foam at the mouth once.
> 
> But only for a second.


 
it wasnt foam.. i had blown a seal...

( that was for knot fan... his joke... damn i miss him..)


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it wasnt foam.. i had blown a seal...
> 
> ( that was for knot fan... his joke... damn i miss him..)


 
look, you start talking about blowing seals and The Walrus is gonna chime in at any time ...


We'll make it.  Tea.  'Ritas.  RUM PUNCH!

We can be hammered for six weeks and  not become alkies, right?!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 24, 2006)

OK...bak to the off topic...ummm...topic  

The spitting thing. Now, I'm not a big spitter. But............
If I get something in my mouth...that you wouldn't want me to put in your mouth....I'm spitting!!!

You gotta accomodate for the cold season here. A little drainage happens now and then. Ya, I know it's nasty, but it's the facts of life. Do you eat your buggers? Well, do you? *NO!!!* *not most of you* So why would you swallow your own snot? C-MON...that's gross...just spit it out and move on! 

If you're ever stuck talking to some guy with a big green goober stuck to his chompers uke-rig: ...it's prolly cause he tried to be polite and swallow it...instead of being a man and just spitting it out forever! And you'd only have yourself to blame


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> OK...bak to the off topic...ummm...topic
> 
> The spitting thing. Now, I'm not a big spitter. But............
> If I get something in my mouth...that you wouldn't want me to put in your mouth....I'm spitting!!!
> ...


 
HOLY COW ...

Woodsac ... my lord, I'm typing from the floor!

HOWLING!

CRYING!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> OK...bak to the off topic...ummm...topic
> 
> The spitting thing. Now, I'm not a big spitter. But............
> If I get something in my mouth...that you wouldn't want me to put in your mouth....I'm spitting!!!
> ...


 
God you're funny Woody!....that really cracked me up!!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

He's got a point ...

I've been known to hock a loogie at times myself ... off the porch ... past the old refrigerator ... over the pile of tires ... past the hound laying on the dirt ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

after woodsac, i almost dont wanna swallow anything....

new diet... "woodsac's new 'whats in your mouth' diet.."

i feel thinner already!!

(luv ya woodsac, mean it!)


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> after woodsac, i almost dont wanna swallow anything....
> 
> new diet... "woodsac's new 'whats in your mouth' diet.."
> 
> ...


 
He'll make millions off that ... will he share?!?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> save $60 and visit the cologne counter at Dillards.


Now there's one of my biggest pet peeves...  I hate cologne and perfume...
Just wear friggin deoderant, and then you won't smell at all!  It's better that way--all my food doesn't taste like flowers and aftershave...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 24, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Now there's one of my biggest pet peeves... I hate cologne and perfume...
> Just wear friggin deoderant, and then you won't smell at all! It's better that way--all my food doesn't taste like flowers and aftershave...


It doesn't p*ss me off...but I do find it offensive when someone is wearing so much that your eyes water!
Perfume (and cologne) are meant to be desired, admired and sensual...not forced upon anyone with an open nostrile within 20 feet of you!
If I can smell you coming...or see the perfume *fumes* rising from your sweater...I'm going the other way


----------



## anicole (Jan 24, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> It doesn't p*ss me off...but I do find it offensive when someone is wearing so much that your eyes water!
> Perfume (and cologne) are meant to be desired, admired and sensual...not forced upon anyone with an open nostrile within 20 feet of you!
> If I can smell you coming...or see the perfume *fumes* rising from your sweater...I'm going the other way


 
*ahem*

Guess Raven and I won't be making the DC Meet Up after all ....

*sprays on a bit more*


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

ahh jwd... you havent smelled a real woman, then... i have colonge that will drop you to your knees ... drooling...beggin'....

anicole smells like sex on a stick most days... we are smell-good people..and you let a man walk by smelling so fine, and every woman around a 4 block area will be following him for miles.

an ugly man can wear leather coat, and great smelling cologne..and he is gorgeous..... nothing beats a great smelling man.....

am i right girls???


----------



## woodsac (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> after woodsac, i almost dont wanna swallow anything....
> 
> new diet... "woodsac's new 'whats in your mouth' diet.."
> 
> ...


There's another one! 
Not that *you're* complaining...but I get so sick of listening to women talk about how fat their a$$ is  

So get off of it and do something about it!!! And no...a diet coke with your bucket of fries isn't considered *doing something about it* :er: 

And yep, I'd share Nicole


----------



## woodsac (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ahh jwd... you havent smelled a real woman, then... i have colonge that will drop you to your knees ... drooling...beggin'....
> 
> *anicole smells like sex on a stick most days*... we are smell-good people..and you let a man walk by smelling so fine, and every woman around a 4 block area will be following him for miles.
> 
> ...


I need a visual


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> anicole smells like sex on a stick most days... we are smell-good people..and you let a man walk by smelling so fine, and every woman around a 4 block area will be following him for miles.



O_O

Is this truth she speaks?

*dons leather coat, drinks some cologne, and goes for a stroll*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> you let a man walk by smelling so fine, and every woman around a 4 block area will be following him for miles.


And every sailor probably...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> an ugly man can wear leather coat, and great smelling cologne..and he is gorgeous..... nothing beats a great smelling man.....
> 
> am i right girls???


 
Oh yeah, you're right all right.  Although if there weren't young 'uns reading this post, I could get into a few more items on the ol' wish list.


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! ANTARCTICAN!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH CHASE'S OLD AVATAR!!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 24, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> There's another one!
> Not that *you're* complaining...but I get so sick of listening to women talk about how fat their a$$ is
> 
> So get off of it and do something about it!!! And no...a diet coke with your *bucket of fries* isn't considered *doing something about it* :er:
> ...


 
:lmao: :lmao: 

y'alls "rantings" are hilarious.  it's taken me like 30 minutes to read this whole thread, but it was well worth it...

hey verb, what is O_O? is it basically the same as this --> :shock:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2006)

Oops, as I've only been on TPF for 2 weeks, I didn't know it used to be the Supreme One's old avatar. Will change it, so that I don't incur some "blown seal" type of saying under my screenname.  It just seemed to go with "Antarctican", and the fact I'm a-spending WAY too much time on the 'puter reading TPF posts.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP! ANTARCTICAN!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH CHASE'S OLD AVATAR!!!


 
Okay, new one is up!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> y'alls "rantings" are hilarious.  it's taken me like 30 minutes to read this whole thread, but it was well worth it...
> 
> hey verb, what is O_O? is it basically the same as this --> :shock:



Yup...just couldn't remember what to type to get :shock: lol


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 24, 2006)

I hate women that take it out on others during the onslaught of PMS.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

It ****es me off when someone says they are going to do something and then they don't!.....yeah that really burns me up!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 24, 2006)

lets see:

anyone smoking within a mile of me  

going through a fast-food joint or anywhere the requires conversation and they can't speak ENGLISH! THAT p****s me off more than most things. if you choose to live in this country...learn the freakin language!

driving anywhere in DC

putting up with tourists that come to DC 365 days a year. hmmmm, i guess i'll have to make an exception and be pleasant in April :mrgreen: 

people driving in the same direction as i

threads with these :hail: 

that i quit moderating...i miss banning spammers

i'm sure i'll add more after i take my blood pressure meds


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 24, 2006)

o my.. so many unhappy campers blowing off steam!  good therapy I guess.. have at er!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> lets see:
> 
> anyone smoking within a mile of me
> 
> ...


 


:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

had to chunk that in.....sorry ole buddy!

oh, and verbal...honey....

you dont have to ask any other woman if its true..... for one, i know guys..

for two... try it.   go get some good stuff...even if its just at a colonge counter....spray yourself... then go into some mall...walk around a bit... smile at chicks like your the cats meow... and pretend your james bond, be cool...slick... act like you know a secret...smile slyly... and see for yourself..!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

Woodsac ... step into Victoria's and get a load of the Pink.  Then ... trek on to Dillards and get a whiff of Dolce & Gabana ... Light Blue.

  Close your eyes and think about it -- just make sure I'm a svelte size 6 blonde.  I'm not posting a pic since I'm one of the aforementioned bucket of fries chicks ... especially after last night ... (thanks Raven ... good times ... schweddy .... er ... you know.)

BUT ... since you don't like the whole 'smell 'em coming' scene ... DC is out.  I'll just head off to Las Vegas and smell good in the sand.

My rant for today:

I feel it is of the utmost importance that a person has something to do outside family and work that is just their own little 'me time'.  Nothing that interferes, mind you, with your family or anything like that ... just something that gives you an outlet to clear the mechanism and breathe without bills, kids, dinner, laundry ... etc.  I've tried for years to get my husband to have a hobby other than me and our menagerie of kiddos ... I even gave him a membership to a gym (he's a buff 'cannons for arms' kinda fella) and I thought it would do him some good.  I have Raven, therefore we do our girl time every Saturday from 10-4.  Last night, he was going to stop at the gym and I told him I'd be a bit late, too, and he goes all GIRL on me and says he'll skip the gym and go home... blah blah blah ....

GET OVER IT!  OUR KIDS ARE 10 & 16 ... THEY CAN BE HOME BY THEMSELVES FOR AN EXTRA HOUR AND NOT WASTE AWAY OR BECOME CRIMINALS!!!!

Get out.  Have a slice of your life that is just for you.  Have an interest in something else to keep you sane.

:end rant:

*still holding sign for Verbs ...

DOWN WITH POOPIES!!*


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2006)

wow, I seriously came into this thread WAY too late. (I should spend more time on here.... who really cares about real life anyway!?!?)

hmmm, what ****es me off about the opposite sex?...
Gossip. 
Other than that I really enjoy being a good friend to all the young ladies.
Nothing else really bothers me too much.  I'm pretty easy going.


what ****es me off about the same sex.... well....
Acting gay... like seriously displaying it really pushes a button of mine and I want to level the guy.  uke-rig:


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> wow, I seriously came into this thread WAY too late. (I should spend more time on here.... who really cares about real life anyway!?!?)
> 
> hmmm, what ****es me off about the opposite sex?...
> Gossip.
> ...


 
Little Man ... baby ... it's not gossiping ... it's 'Sharing Information'.  There's a difference.

(kidding ... mostly)


Oh, and while I've got you here ... can you be available at a moments notice to head to Lackland if Raven needs some help with Caleb (aka Knot Fan)?  It'll take us about 10 hours to get there ... you could be there quicker and keep things in order ... 

How 'bout it ... you game?  We'll pay well.

Buddy?  Pal?  :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Little Man ... baby ... it's not gossiping ... it's 'Sharing Information'.  There's a difference.
> 
> (kidding ... mostly)
> 
> ...


I get sooooo lost on that base... all the time. :blushing:

It's horrible, everything looks the same. seriously.


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I get sooooo lost on that base... all the time. :blushing:
> 
> It's horrible, everything looks the same. seriously.


 
We'll take that as a 'YES' ... :lmao: 

When you see two scary chicks running in a cloud of cologne with cameras ... you'll know your duty is done.

Nice to know you're there, dude.  :thumbup:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> We'll take that as a 'YES' ... :lmao:
> 
> When you see two scary chicks running in a cloud of cologne with cameras ... you'll know your duty is done.
> 
> Nice to know you're there, dude.  :thumbup:



 
That stirs up quite the mental picture!!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> That stirs up quite the mental picture!!!


 

You have no idea ...


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2006)

:lmao:
so, when is this?


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :lmao:
> so, when is this?


 
Caleb will graduate in six weeks ... Raven and her hubby will be there ... and of course, as best friend extraordinaire ... I'm coming, too!  (like I'm going to pass up the chance to see all those BDU's and Dress Blues !!)

But hang loose, Little Man ... we may need you to do a covert op if he wants out!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Caleb will graduate in six weeks ... Raven and her hubby will be there ... and of course, as best friend extraordinaire ... I'm coming, too! (like I'm going to pass up the chance to see all those BDU's and Dress Blues !!)
> 
> But hang loose, Little Man ... we may need you to do a covert op if he wants out!


 
hush your mouth... we are so gonna trust he will be happy and healthy...

(little man, do you know the way to san jose??) or anyother city south of the border if he goes awol ???

just kidding.. he will be fine, dang it... but i do like knowing your there.. incase he gets hit by a morter or slapped by a general or what ever...cause i will need a home base for action if i have to hex the entire air force squadron stationed at san antonio...:meh:   dont think me and anicole cant b*tch slap a whole bunch of btu or atm's or what the heck ever is standing between me and my chile.....

like a rock.. aprilraven will deck you...( kinda like state farm..but i am not such a good neighbor.....unless your dead..then i'm great..)


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hush your mouth... we are so gonna trust he will be happy and healthy...
> 
> (little man, do you know the way to san jose??) or anyother city south of the border if he goes awol ???
> 
> ...



OMG


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey ... I'm smellin' an informal TPF meetup!

Little Man, Raven and me ... will Texas survive ... ?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Hey ... I'm smellin' an informal TPF meetup!
> 
> Little Man, Raven and me ... will Texas survive ... ?


Y'all are welcome to come up to mi casa for lunch or dinner or whatever... we're always here.   Also, if you want a taste of a small Texas town... definately come up... lol
It's only like a 25-30 minute drive North on 281. :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

how do you feel about a night on the town???
we can meet your silly self at a resturant around there, if its good for you..

and if texas can hatch a bush or two, me and pallie shouldnt have a problem hatching a haint or two...!!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> how do you feel about a night on the town???
> we can meet your silly self at a resturant around there, if its good for you..
> 
> and if texas can hatch a bush or two, me and pallie shouldnt have a problem hatching a haint or two...!!


the first half sounds alright... the second half I'm going to need a translator... (google translator doesn't seem to know what the heck your talkin about.  )


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

O  M  G .....

I just spewed good tea on the monitor again ...

(there are people, Raven, that will study that for years to understand about bushes and haints ... )


Little Man ... take it as if Texas can handle George, then it can handle us.

We're great in restaurants.  We always get great service and usually know six or seven people by the time we leave.

You aren't shy, are ya?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> O M G .....
> 
> I just spewed good tea on the monitor again ...
> 
> ...


 
god love him if he is..... he wont be afterwars...

after me and pallie leave a resturaunt, they all know us, and usually have pictures printed in 8x10 glossy's that have a huge circle and a cross...the words, "do not allow back in ever!!" 

just kidding... they love us...we are big tippers..and we usually will have two or three waiters and the manager sitting with us before its all over..

oh, and fyi: haint... a little ugly witch looking sucker that gives you the willies... along the lines of boogie man or wraith...its a wraith with major dental work needed..and a maybe a facial scrub... can be found on stumps.... ugly ugly ugly people can sit on a stump and hatch a haint... does that help?? :er:


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

spitting tea


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

Things that p!ss me off.... (Not in any particular order.) 

People that feel the need to marinate in their perfume/cologne. A little dab'll do ya - Please remember that - stinky! :stun: 

Bad breath and body odor. For God's sake have some of these people never heard about personal hygiene time? Look it up. I highly recommend that you set aside a little "you" time.   

Exes that over a year after the divorce are still coming into your office crying about how much they love you, are miserable without you, can't live without you, etc... (Take the girl parts back and grow some male ones jackass!) And for the record it's not true love just because you're crying crocodile tears while you try to turn my children against me and take me to the cleaners. :evil:

Kids that think that just because you buy them a car, pay their insurance and provide them with a gas card that they can drive as fast and much as they can. Keeping those good grades up will only carry you so far with ol' Mama here. We're obviously going to need a lesson on that little myth about the money tree allegedly growing in the back yard. 

Employees that have more drama in their lives than a daytime soap opera. NO ONE should have that much BS going on and if you do, take 5 minutes to chat about it - yup get it out of your system and then forget it for the rest of the day. I'm not payin ya to stir the drama pot all friggin day. 

People that make promises that they never intend to keep. I've got a few words for ya. Talk is cheap. If you're going to talk big just to flake out on me, please learn to keep your pie hole closed in the first place and save me the grief. :taped sh:

Tourists, tourist traps and any kind of crowds. I'm a people person but I just can't stand tons of people in one spot. Seems like every rude person on the planet ends up shoved into my little area of personal space. Just one of those things that makes me want to scream. :shaking:

Rude people - no explaination necessary.  :greendev: 

[/endrant]


----------



## Traci (Jan 25, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> *Bad breath and body odor. For God's sake have some of these people never heard about personal hygiene time? Look it up. I highly recommend that you set aside a little "you" time.   *



This should've been included with the "ex" part of the rant...god only knows if he's showered or brushed his teeth since you left his sorry a$$! :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

Traci said:
			
		

> This should've been included with the "ex" part of the rant...god only knows if he's showered or brushed his teeth since you left his sorry a$$! :lmao:



I was trying to be polite. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2006)

> Kids that think that just because you buy them a car, pay their insurance and provide them with a gas card that they can drive as fast and much as they can. Keeping those good grades up will only carry you so far with ol' Mama here. We're obviously going to need a lesson on that little myth about the money tree allegedly growing in the back yard.
> 
> Employees that have more drama in their lives than a daytime soap opera. NO ONE should have that much BS going on and if you do, take 5 minutes to chat about it - yup get it out of your system and then forget it for the rest of the day. I'm not payin ya to stir the drama pot all friggin day.


Preach _on_, wisechick sista!  

I once told a former employee that if I had half of her drama I'd be tempted to just eat a gun....but if she decided to do that, she'd better leave me a voice mail message first, so I could at least call in a temp. :roll:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 26, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Rude people - no explaination necessary.


You like it when _I'm_ being rude....


----------



## panzershreck (Jan 26, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Tourists, tourist traps and any kind of crowds. I'm a people person but I just can't stand tons of people in one spot. Seems like every rude person on the planet ends up shoved into my little area of personal space. Just one of those things that makes me want to scream. :shaking:
> [/endrant]


 
i love crowds, how else do you see live shows anyways? plus lots of good photo opportunities

i don't mind tourists

on the other hand, i consider the tourist "trap" and tour groups to be the spawn of satan himself, dredged up from the labyrinth of murk and dung, squeezed through onto a sheet of electrified metal where it burns for eternity...

that's how i feel about that, the tourist traps themselves are always so boring too, and nothing is worse than being a tourist and being around a bunch of other tourists, you just want to yank out a bazooka and start firing indiscriminantly

sometimes i dream of Bush saying "we must destroy tourists" instead of "we must destroy terrorists" (the way he says terrorists you could mistake it for tourists), and i don't even like that guy...

PS: photobucket isn't working for me, that's ****ing me off too


----------



## photo gal (Jan 26, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You like it when _I'm_ being rude....


 
Everyone likes it when _you're _being rude Hertzy!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 26, 2006)

this threads gained a lot of intrest now..


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> i
> on the other hand, i consider the tourist "trap" and tour groups to be the spawn of satan himself, dredged up from the labyrinth of murk and dung, squeezed through onto a sheet of electrified metal where it burns for eternity...


 
Yes ... but how do you _really_ feel ... ?

(Ooooohhhh Calliope ... where are you , Mistress?!?!)


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

oh, Lord...another day of b1tching....

lets see.... how 'bout people who bring their little kids to places like hospitals, where is should be quiet...and they let the kids prowl, cry out.. scream....

i wanna deck the little (sheeits) i mean blessings.....


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh, Lord...another day of b1tching....
> 
> lets see.... how 'bout people who bring their little kids to places like hospitals, where is should be quiet...and they let the kids prowl, cry out.. scream....
> 
> i wanna deck the little (sheeits) i mean blessings.....



 You must be related to my sister!


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh, Lord...another day of b1tching....
> 
> lets see.... how 'bout people who bring their little kids to places like hospitals, where is should be quiet...and they let the kids prowl, cry out.. scream....
> 
> i wanna deck the little (sheeits) i mean blessings.....


 
Oh, but wait ... that goes back to parents who don't parent ... the kid is just doing what he knows to do.  If you can't control you kid ... it's your own dang fault.

Deck the parents, not the kids.  Then, enforce the "My House/My Rules" law and change it to "My Office/My Rules".

(are we the only kids that were raised that way, Pallie?!?)


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, i think we were....  i had two different mothers, in my little office, and their kids... they were all over the place...pulling stuff down off shelves... fingering everything...

i could have nailed the mothers to the door...

and can anyone tell their kids " no "......??  i did....


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

you shouldda just squinted and said "BOO!"


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

thought about it... but lately, if you say anything to someones child, they will slap a lawsuit on ya so fast your head will spin...

life is not fair..

but someday, those parents will pay for their childs raising..may be to the county jail..but they will pay....


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to put my 2 cents in on this subject.  Just today I had a mother bring in her son who had been bitten by a dog.  Her comment was you should have seen him run. I said, Which one the kid or the dog?"  :lmao: That kid was all over the place and screeming for the fun of it.  The mother said he was hyper?  Can you say Ridlin?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 26, 2006)

Ah, no offence Widow but that's something else that ****es me off... school's doling out Ridiln to kids like candy!  I'm sorry, but if a kid is bouncing around and not paying attention, he probably doesn't have ADHD, he's BEING A FREAKIN' KID!


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

Right, mega rant coming.

I hate banning things. This country seems hell bent on banning everything. Let people make up their minds.

Middle lane drivers. GET OUT OF MY WAY. How comes if you're so concentrated on whizzing along at 63mph in safety you didn't see the damn big car approaching you at mach three flashing it's lights??? hmm? No, you're in the middle lane because you are either: lazy or ignorant. Move over fool.

People who are in traffic and have seen you overtaking the stationary cars on a motorbike and swerve out to stop/block you. Just what does that achieve you moron? And they're surprised when an entire group of bikers will scare the pants out of them for doing it!

People who think they can walk through me, because they want to get to somewhere I am blocking. Hello??? I'm 13st, 6ft tall and the only way to move me is to say "excuse me please", so get back half-pint!

Anyone who says "not being funny or nuffink"... No, you're not funny you inarticulate pathetic little chav.

Chavs. http://www.chavscum.co.uk/ for those who don't know.

People with their music turned up too loud whilst on public transport. Why do they always have such crap music?

Stupid Rappers. You've made millions telling the world your story, now do something positive rather than preaching hatred and telling kids to shoot each other.

McDonalds. Cos it's filth marketed at children.

People who go for a group meal and then insist on paying less because they "only" had one glass of wine and a salad. Eat on a different table next time you antisocial meanie. They, if you notice, were the same people who whined about the choice of Chinese/Indian/Italian which has resulted in the whole group ending up at a crap restaurant as well.

The people who invented the Crazy Frog ringtone.

The people who do those "do you want a loan, poor credit..." adverts. I'm not a massive fan of this country's underclass, but ripping off the needy and deparate with complex financial schemes which end up with them having their house repossessed or no chance of ever getting back on their feet is pushing things too far. 

People who smoke next to the pushchair containing their baby. I smoke, but never in the presence of children. Adults... screw em they can move or go somewhere else or complain about it, but kids? No.

Labelling every kid who has a bad patch at school as having ADHD and giving them psychotropic substances during key phases of their development. It's been mentioned already, but it's a terrible thing. Stop it.

People who talk to you for hours about photography, seeming very knowledgeable.... and then show you the WORST pictures you've ever seen and ask "Well???" and land you right on the spot. This happened with a prior boss of mine and is a disturbing trend. Just say "lovely" and run. Also, people who give crap presents and expect gushing thanks. I once recieved Trusthouse Forté jam for Christmas, like? what?

Chuggers. Charity muggers who are paid on performance to sign you up DD to the latest cause. I hate them because they get pious when you interrogate them about the charity. I have every sympathy for fundraisers, having been one. I'm talking about people who are paid £9-£15 per hour to annoy you on the high-street.

Bigots generally.

Chavs need a second vote by the way. They are the scourge of my area!

Elizabeth Duke jewellrey should also get an honorary mention. http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...35817.Pendants>C$cip=35818.Other+pendants.htm 

People who don't know when white sports socks are not a good idea.

Blokes who can't sit on the train/tube without spreading their legs to about 80 degrees and encroaching on your space. It doesn't look _that _big from here mate, so budge up!

Email signatures in brush script. (sorry to anyone here)

The improper use of apostrophes. http://images.google.co.uk/images?c...postrophe sign&btnG=Google+Search&sa=N&tab=wi

The people who think I need 168 e-mails per day about viagra and watches.

Interfering people who run committees and populate my local golf club.

Pen and ink tattoos, especially on teenagers.

Carbage. http://www.topgear.com/content/timetoburn/sections/carbage/pages/0451/

Erm, yes. So as you can see, I am a very tolerant person. My philosophy is to love everyone, except the people/things listed above.

Rob


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh my ...

I'm going to preface this with a blanket statement that I'm not ripping on Verbs or Rob ... love you both ... really ... and you're both cutie patooties to me.

Now, for my rant:

My wonderful, beautiful, exhausting child, Cole, has ADHD.  Not just diagnosed by a pediatrician on a whim ... nope, he's seen the best Arkansas has to offer at UAMS and Children's.  His medical records were a subject study at Johns Hopkins AND Mayo.  At the age of 2 1/2, I was a little concerned because he was in constant motion ... CONSTANT.  Not just busy and into everything like a regular two year old ... but constant.  He would go 36-48 hours without any sleep at all.  Wide eyed, bushy tailed and in constant motion.  At that time, our pediatrician was a wonderful, caring, loving doctor that took a personal interest in Cole and in our family.  He went above and beyond the call of duty and researched ADHD in kids that young.  Normally, it isn't diagnosed till age seven and up.  We began our trek through diagnosis at the age of three.

We were seen by the department head of psych at Children's Hospital and UAMS.  We spent two solid days undergoing observation, motor skills, rote activities, and numerous other tests.  Some they weren't able to fully complete due to his age and inability to answer for himself, but the rest of the tests opened up a whole new world to us.  We had three possibilities:  autism, epilepsy and ADHD.

Being a mom, I voted to start with epilepsy as that was the lesser of the three to me.  That could be treated easily with meds ... I thought.  Electrodes were attached and testing began.  Negative.  Not a trace of epilepsy.  That left autism or ADHD.  Geesh.  Okay ... let's find out what we're dealing with and see what we can do to help.  I began reading and currently have a library on psych 'disorders' that would rival any library.  While I trusted the doctors completely, I wanted to be well informed and be able to understand and ask questions.

Turns out my son, my little slice of heaven, is not autistic but he does have ADHD.  It's not something you 'grow out of' or 'have a touch of'.  Part of the brain is actually non functioning.  It can happen in utero, with an accident or in some cases, high prolonged fever.  Some cases, it's hereditary.  It's not caused by bad parenting or lack of control.  It is not brought on by too much sugar or caffeine.  Part of my child's brain does not function and will never function.  His body cannot process dopamine like ours can.  Is he retarded?  No, he is actually brilliant ... in the truest sense of the word.  When he was four, rather than color easter eggs, he water color painted each egg.  They were beautiful.  He can draw so well, it's scary.  He had the vocabulary of a teenager at the age of four.  He has the vocabulary of a 40 year old now.  The flip side of that brilliance is in order to draw or color, he has to separate his items according to color, then arrange according to hue ... otherwise, it just doesn't work.

As a younger child, he had a lot of severe sensory problems:  lighting, textures, certain foods ... even something as simple as a ceiling fan could make him a little more nervous.  Vibrant colors easily excited him ... kindergarten, with all the doodads on the walls and hanging from the ceiling was a challenge.

The rest of the down side: he has no friends.  He stays in trouble a lot at school because he's so active and impulsive that the other kids don't want to befriend him.  He's about two years behind socially, and we all know how kids are with immaturity.  His inability to focus on one thing is difficult and things have to be broken down.  You cannot, even at the age of 10, tell him to 'get ready for school' and expect the teeth to be brushed, hair to be combed and for him to be fully dressed with his backpack ready.  If you're that broad with him, you might get the teeth, but the hair was forgotton because he was distracted by something in the bathroom and forgot.  Getting dressed was hampered as he forgot one sock because there was a rock in his shoe and when he sat down on the bed to get it out, he sat on the flashlight that he was fixing the night before and started to change the batteries and then put on his headphones from the dresser as he was reaching for the battery pack and he had to get his cd case out of his backpack and ...... You see how distracted and lost they can be.

Now, we are awesome parents.  We are and have always been very firm with house rules, etiquette and public behavior.  However, things are not always easy.  We've seen every counselor/therapist/psych-ologist and -iatrist available and three of them handed me the check back and said I knew more than they did.  The majority of the rest said that after about three months, there was nothing more they could help with because he had all the 'right answers.'

We have always been opposed to medication, but he's been on several different kinds.  The one he is currently on has had a four year run and seems to do pretty well.  He is not doped up and lethargic.  He is not slow.  He is still a very mobile and active child.  Fortunately for us, we live in the country and he as 20 acres at his disposal.  He, unlike most ADHD kids, has no learning disabilities, at all, yet he is failing school due to the need to rush through his work and move on.  His teachers can't keep him busy enough.  They know he's smart and capable ... and he usually has tons of homework because he has to redo some of the work.

School has been a nighmare.  He was suspended from Kindergarten, first and third grades and didn't know what 'recess' meant in Kindergarten and first grade because the school labeled him a troublemaker since he didn't fit into their little square chair in their little square classroom in their little square building.  My kid happens to be round ... not square.  We've been in ALE classes (alternative learning environment), Easter Seals programs, summer enrichment studies and a host of other things that I ferreted out.  I don't dope him up so that I don't have to deal with him.  We handle the differences he has by giving him rules and limits.  We have taught him about responsibility for actions and how every action affects everyone around him.  In short ... we don't use this as an excuse.

Early on, I thought he had 'problems.'  I quickly discovered that they weren't problems because God made my child perfectly and He entrusted him to me to care for.  I know now that Cole simply has differences that are miracles designed to make me stop and listen.  Cole gives me a fresh approach at life, because it is certainly never boring with him around!


Anyway ... like I said ... I'm not bashing on anyone about meds and ADHD.  It's just that it is a REAL medical issue for some people.  Now, there are a HUGE amount of docs that prescribe meds for kids that don't need it.  Those are sometimes the lethargic kids that just need love and attention and guidance, not drugs.

Sadly, due to Cole's ADHD and meds, he will never be able to serve his country in the military or any number of other professions.  Sad, because he's brilliant and creative and interesting.  And he's in good company:  Einstein, Beethovan, JFK, George Lucas, Picasso, Da Vinci, Winston Churchill, Walt Disney, Henry Ford ... and it's even been said that Ansel Adams was ADHD.

Okay ... that's all ...


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Anyway ... like I said ... I'm not bashing on anyone about meds and ADHD. It's just that it is a REAL medical issue for some people. Now, there are a HUGE amount of docs that prescribe meds for kids that don't need it. Those are sometimes the lethargic kids that just need love and attention and guidance, not drugs.



Wow, that's quite a story! Thanks for sharing.

I would like to make sure you knew that I was having a go at doctors who are prepared to label everything psychological with this year's buzzword. They did it before with autism/asperger's/epilepsy/anorexia etc. etc. and the UK even have a phrase for it: turnstyle doctoring, where patients come in, get something stamped on their forehead (incorrectly!), and get thrown straight with their freshly minted prescription and a complimentary pen from the drug company.

I was a bit careless with my wording though, I didn't mean to imply anything about the genuinity of the condition, which sounds like a parent's nightmare.

Rob


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

"lot of big words, there, missy........i'm just a humble pirate.."

you know i agree with you.....and your a wonderful mother...you always have been..

cole is a great child, and i love him to pieces...and because of your devotion, he is better than he would have been....

your awesome.... keep your head up...


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Wow, that's quite a story! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I would like to make sure you knew that I was having a go at doctors who are prepared to label everything psychological with this year's buzzword. They did it before with autism/asperger's/epilepsy/anorexia etc. etc. and the UK even have a phrase for it: turnstyle doctoring, where patients come in, get something stamped on their forehead (incorrectly!), and get thrown straight with their freshly minted prescription and a complimentary pen from the drug company.
> 
> ...


 
:hug::   :hugs:   :hug:: 

I didn't take any offense at all, Rob!  It's the same situation here ... too many 'easy way out' diagnosing going on, for doctors, parents and teachers.  Believe me, no one really wants to have 'something wrong' with their child ... but it's all in how you look at it and how you handle it that makes the difference.  I could very easily let  him run loose like a wild banshee and shrug my shoulders and say "Oh, he can't help it ... he has ADHD."  Bull poopie ... the more he learns to process things, the better off he'll be as an adult.  The meds aren't a cure all ... it's like any other 'illness' or condition ... I happen to have high blood pressure and a thyroid condition for which I take meds.  I am smart enough to know that the pills aren't going to do all the work ... I have to limit salt, sugar, fats, etc. and get off my butt and exercise.  Kids with this type of gig have to be taught and learn how to function and do things that are second nature to the rest of us.

He's a great kid.  I've often said I was one of the fortunate ones because I don't have a 'normal' kid.  I have a fantastic relationship with my child that so many parents don't have because it's a lot of work.  I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world!  I have twin nephews that are the most laid back kids that ever lived.  They spend a lot of time with us and Cole spends parts of Christmas break and summer with them.  My brother and his wife have bags under their eyes when they bring him home!!!  :lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 27, 2006)

Nicole, he sounds like a fantastic boy!  Quite like me, really...only smarter, probably. lol.  I definitely recognize ADHD as being a serious thing that definitely does exist... my rant is how a school nurse's solution for every little classroom jitter now-a-days is "He's got ADHD, give him medicine".  I know a guy who is now clinically insane, and do you know what the doctors blame it on?  Ritilin... he was diagnosed with ADHD when he didn't actually have it, and he took the stuff for ten years.  Now he hears voices in his head.


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> :hug::   :hugs:   :hug::
> 
> I didn't take any offense at all, Rob! It's the same situation here ... too many 'easy way out' diagnosing going on, for doctors, parents and teachers. Believe me, no one really wants to have 'something wrong' with their child ... but it's all in how you look at it and how you handle it that makes the difference. I could very easily let him run loose like a wild banshee and shrug my shoulders and say "Oh, he can't help it ... he has ADHD." Bull poopie ... the more he learns to process things, the better off he'll be as an adult. The meds aren't a cure all ... it's like any other 'illness' or condition ... I happen to have high blood pressure and a thyroid condition for which I take meds. I am smart enough to know that the pills aren't going to do all the work ... I have to limit salt, sugar, fats, etc. and get off my butt and exercise. Kids with this type of gig have to be taught and learn how to function and do things that are second nature to the rest of us.
> 
> He's a great kid. I've often said I was one of the fortunate ones because I don't have a 'normal' kid. I have a fantastic relationship with my child that so many parents don't have because it's a lot of work. I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world! I have twin nephews that are the most laid back kids that ever lived. They spend a lot of time with us and Cole spends parts of Christmas break and summer with them. My brother and his wife have bags under their eyes when they bring him home!!!  :lmao:


Have some :hug:: back, not enough hugging in this world!

I worked part time for two years in a sure start school as a carer (I have a knack with autistic kids for some bizzare reason), I've seen what some parents have to go through and although I've not got my own kids, it's still pretty emotional to deal with on a daily basis, especially when the "experts" can't be bothered to take the time. http://www.bromley.gov.uk/advice/advice/sure_start_penge.htm 

It was the most rewarding job I've ever done, but my goodness was I knackered at the end of the day. 

You sound like you're a great mother, I'm surprised you even get the time to post!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> You sound like you're a great mother, I'm surprised you even get the time to post!!


 
heelll-lo... she's at work..... she has time...:lmao: :lmao: 

hi pallie!  luv ya..mean it!:hug::


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

Verbs, :hug:: , that was a HUGE concern I had ... what effect will the meds have on his little bitty body?!?!?! Usually, though, when puberty sets in the meds can go from stimulant to non stimulant or none at all. We're hoping for the 'none at all' option. Interesting side note: One of the doctors, a psychiatrist, was an albino man and Cole, who is completely artless in his tact, had a field day. Three thousand questions and comments!

Rob, the reason I am able to post is I have to get out of the house and have a job to stay sane! And I can't forget a wonderful support system family. Not only that, I have Saturdays with Aprilraven and a new, handy dandy camera! But I miss the little runt when I'm not with him. Go figure.

Though I rarely drink, I have an understanding, however, how people become so bogged down with problems that they become alcoholics, though.

Since you have experience ... wanna job?!? He starts middle school next year and I'm already dreading it!

Raven ... you love him as much as I do ... and keep me from wringing his scrawny little neck!


Where's Calliope and her chime in?!?!  I could use some!


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

Bless you for being the kind of mother you are, Nicole...:hug:: _any_ child would have thrived under your parenting style. :thumbup: 



> People who go for a group meal and then insist on paying less because they "only" had one glass of wine and a salad. Eat on a different table next time you antisocial meanie. They, if you notice, were the same people who whined about the choice of Chinese/Indian/Italian which has resulted in the whole group ending up at a crap restaurant as well.


:hertz: Remind me not to sit at Rob's table in DC.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

hey, lets lighten up some, or else come meet me, and lets go hug your son...

crap...i miss mine...

hey, lets talk about why guys are such sh*ts...? how's that conversation??

or better yet, 10 ways a cucumber is better than a man...

#10- with a cucumber,  you have no in-laws...
#9- a cucumber can stay hard for a week....
#8- a cucumber wont say, " not another chick flick..."
#7- a cucumber can sleep in the fridge, giving the bed all to you..

any more you can think of????


----------



## Verbal (Jan 27, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey, lets lighten up some, or else come meet me, and lets go hug your son...
> 
> crap...i miss mine...
> 
> ...



:er:


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh, so that's your game is it?

25 Reasons Why Beer Is Better Than Women:

You can enjoy a beer all month long
Beer stains wash out
You don't have to wine and dine beer
Your beer will always wait patiently for you in the car while you play baseball
When your beer goes flat, you toss it out
Hangovers go away
A beer label comes off without a fight
Beer is never late
Beer doesn't get jealous when you grab another beer
When you go to a bar, you know you can always pick up a beer
Beer never gets a headache
After you've had a beer, the bottle is still worth 5 cents
A beer won't get upset if you come home and have another beer
If you pour a beer right, you'll always get good head
A beer always goes down easy
You can have more than one beer a night and not feel guilty
You can share a beer with your friends
You always know you're the first one to pop a beer
Beer is always wet
Beer doesn't demand equality
You can have a beer in public
A beer doesn't care when you come
A frigid beer is a good beer
You don't have to wash a beer before it tastes good
If you change beers you don't have to pay alimony


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> _any_ child would have thrived under your parenting style. :thumbup:


 
Hey Terri ... thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'll be happy to give you our number and you can talk to Cole ... he (along with the other two rugrats, TEEN rugrats, I might add) would probably have an ear full for ya!

I heard Cole grumble once that I was meaner than the octopus lady in The Little Mermaid ... and I was frequently called The Step Monster by the other two!

Parenting ... :crazy:


Raven ... cucumbers:  you can toss them out when you're finished and get new ones whenever you want without any legal issues!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Oh, so that's your game is it?
> 
> 25 Reasons Why Beer Is Better Than Women:
> 
> ...


 

this is killer!!!  great rob!  i love this..had to laugh on a few...


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Oh, so that's your game is it?
> 
> 25 Reasons Why Beer Is Better Than Women:
> 
> ...


 
missed my comments on Rod Stewart and Bon Jovi ... eh?!?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

cucumbers can be shaved, and dont give you any flack over it..

cucumbers are a dime a dozen...( oh wait... so are men....)


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Q. Why do women  have breasts? [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A. So men will  talk to them.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A husband desperate  to end an argument offers to buy is wife a new car. 
She curtly declines his offer by saying, "That's not quite what I had in mind."  
Frantically he offers her a new house. 
Again she rejects his offer, "That's not quite what I had in mind." 
Curious, he asks: "What did you have in mind?" 
She retorts, "I'd like a divorce." 
He answers, "I hadn't planned on spending quite that much."

[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Q: How can you  tell if your wife is dead? [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] A: The sex is  the same but the dishes pile up. [/FONT]


----------



## Verbal (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh gosh, that last one is awful!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Q. Why do women have breasts? [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A. So men will talk to them.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> ...


 
 1 st joke...funny... but would be funnier if it wasnt true.. the sad part is when you have to bend at the knees to have the guys eyes meet yours... or tell him, hey buddy, the mouth is up here....

last joke... love it... but i heard it, as in how can you tell your husband is dead ??

sex is the same, but he lasts longer...you get the remote, and the bills stack up!!!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 27, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> 1 st joke...funny... but would be funnier if it wasnt true.. the sad part is when you have to bend at the knees to have the guys eyes meet yours... or tell him, hey buddy, the mouth is up here....
> 
> last joke... love it... but i heard it, as in how can you tell your husband is dead ??
> 
> sex is the same, but he lasts longer...you get the remote, and the bills stack up!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 3, 2006)

This is only a week late, but along the lines of Rob's and Aprilraven's postings, I bring you:

TOP TEN THINGS Men Know About Women


1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. They have breasts.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 3, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> This is only a week late, but along the lines of Rob's and Aprilraven's postings, I bring you:
> 
> TOP TEN THINGS Men Know About Women
> 
> ...


 
now that's not true  

TOP TEN THINGS Men Know About Women


1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.  They smell good.
10. They have breasts.


----------



## bace (Feb 3, 2006)

They talk a lot too.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> now that's not true
> 
> TOP TEN THINGS Men Know About Women
> 
> ...


I stand corrected!  (by JonMikal, definitely NOT by Bace)


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> now that's not true
> 
> TOP TEN THINGS Men Know About Women
> 
> ...


 
Most may smell 'good', JonMikal, but some of us smell fanfreakintastic!

(although the cloud that arrives waaay before me and lingers long after me is a peeve of woodsacs ...)


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> now that's not true
> 
> TOP TEN THINGS Men Know About Women
> 
> ...


 


how bout, make great listeners....
most can cook..( present writer excluded...but i can take your a** out..)

they find the remote...

and if they smell good with a remote between their breasts ..usually the man has a heartattack...!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> how bout, make great listeners....



pfff I'm not talkative... I listen...


----------

